# Bank account in Gibraltar



## Van17 (Mar 26, 2011)

I have lived in Spain for 10 years and have a Spanish account. I am thinking about opening an account in Gibraltar also, as here Government agencies can just dip in and out of your account as they please, especially if you are self-emploted! Is it easy to open an account in Gibraltar?


----------



## agua642 (May 24, 2009)

Interesting question, I will follow this thread! I also live in Spain, also whats the tax rate in Gibraltar ?


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

It's very easy to open an offshore account, whether in Gibraltar or the Channel Islands, if you have the correct documentation which usually includes proof of source of regular income and large deposits.
I have accounts in Jersey, OH in Gibraltar. No problem.
Simplicity itself.


----------



## mayotom (Nov 8, 2008)

Yeah I had an offshore account in Gibraltar a few years ago, Lloyds have account managers to cover most parts of Spain, so they come to you and set it up for you, I have the number for the lady who covers the Costa del Sol, she may have a bigger area, but I'm not sure, PM me if you need it


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

mayotom said:


> Yeah I had an offshore account in Gibraltar a few years ago, Lloyds have account managers to cover most parts of Spain, so they come to you and set it up for you, I have the number for the lady who covers the Costa del Sol, she may have a bigger area, but I'm not sure, PM me if you need it


My OH has an account with Lloyds Gib. I have an offshore account with them.
They are unbelievablyincompetentl.
They have paid me 150 euros compensation for mistakes made and I have another complaint pending.


----------

